# why don't they sell these in America



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

^^


_Modified by n8burnz at 3:42 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## AchtungA3 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: why don't they sell these in America (n8burnz)*

What are you talking about? They sold W8s in North America. I have one sitting in my driveway.


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: why don't they sell these in America (AchtungA3)*

There W12 Phaetons in the US. VW pulled them out because of poor sales.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: why don't they sell these in America (AchtungA3)*

oh, nevermind then. i guess the real question is why these arent more common


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: why don't they sell these in America (n8burnz)*

cause they didnt sell..


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: why don't they sell these in America (jnesta21)*

hmm.. i should have done more research before posting.....


----------

